# APR Southern Worthersee 2013 On-Site Sale, BBQ and Free Installs Including Exhausts! 5/17-19



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is a proud sponsor of Southern Worthersee in Helen Georgia and will be on site all weekend!

Stop by the APR paddock Friday, May 17th from 5 to 7 for free burgers and brats! APR will also open sales at this time for those looking to take advantage of extra special pricing on APR Intercoolers and APR High Pressure Fuel Pumps, both at $899, while limited supplies last. 

On Saturday and Sunday morning we'll be up bright an early with a large inventory of APR, Volkswagen RacingLine, Brembo and VW Driver Gear products on hand. Special sales pricing will be offered to all who attend and any items not in stock will be delivered to your door with free shipping. Check out our Turbo Towers to see our high quality Stage 3 Turbo and Supercharger Systems in the flesh! 

*Take advantage of LABOR FREE installs on most of the following Categories:*



APR ECU Upgrades and Reflashes
APR Exhaust Installs
APR/VWR Intakes
APR High Pressure fuel Pumps
APR R1 DV
APR Boost Tap


No appointment necessary for most installs. For Exhaust installs, call ahead of time as the lifts fill quickly! (334) 502-5181.

Our booth is conveniently located on the main road, right next to Volkswagen of America. Driving in for a free install should be a cinch with no long traffic lines!










Stop by our booth to see a wide array of APR's products both current and up and coming on several vehicles. We'll have the Grand-AM Rolex R8 on display along side our R8 V8 streetcar with the upcoming APR Stage III TVS1740 Supercharger System. Check out the B8 S4 3.0 TFSI Stage III Supercharger System and TTRS Stage III Turbocharger System as they near release to the public. The BFG Max R! and Vortex Superbeetle will all make an appearance along side several other vehicles in our fleet. 

*Full Sale Details*










*A Fully Loaded ECU Includes Your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:*



*Stock Mode* :: _Original Mapping and Performance_
*APR 91 Octane Performance Mode*
*APR 93 Octane Performance Mode*
*APR 100 Octane Performance Mode*
*APR Valet Mode* :: _Limits RPMs and Power Output_


*A Fully Loaded ECU Includes The Following Features:*



*APR Fault Code Erase* :: _Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes_
*APR Security Lockout* :: _Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected_
*APR Anti-Theft* :: _Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected_


_Some exceptions apply. Diesel engines only contain stock and performance maps. Some ECU features not available._

*APR Hardware Sale*



APR Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intake Systems - 10% Off!
APR Exhaust Systems - 10% Off!
APR Stage III, III+, K04 and Supercharger Systems - 10% Off!
APR Intercooler and CPS Systems - 10% Off! *APR FSI Intercooler $899 while supplies last!*
APR Motorsport Hardware, R1 DV, Bypipe, Fueling, Hoses, Etc - 10% to 15% Off! *APR HPFP $899 while supplies last!*
APR Brembo Brake Kits - Free Shipping!
DXD Clutch Kits - Free Shipping!


_Some exceptions may apply._

*For more news follow us on Facebook!*


----------

